# pouches



## wilkislingshot (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi guys i want to make my own pouches can
any of u guys give me dimensions on size and 
Shape or a template. ? regards tony.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Depends a lot on what ammo you want to shoot. For stones, you need a larger pouch ... something like 9 cm x 2.5 cm. For smaller round ball ammo, say 9.5 mm up to about 12 mm ammo, a smaller pouch is preferable, perhaps 6.5 cm x 1.5 cm. You need the pouch to be large enough to wrap around the ammo you are shooting, leaving room for the pouch ties ... but you do not want it to be a lot larger. There are quite a few variations in pouch shape, but if you start with a basic oval, or even a rectangle, you will not go far wrong. After some experience, you will find what suits you best.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wilkislingshot (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks charles, for the info .tony.


----------

